# New shiny



## dougie todd (Feb 4, 2014)

New shiny, just finished making the surrounds for my splashbacks so thought I'd post a pic. The grinder is at the other side of the kitchen and the pics aren't so good so I'll just post the expobar for the now. Loving using the equipment and I've made a few decent espresso and coffees so far but not with great consistency, when I get back from my next job I'll be trying to dial it all in properly. So far about 16g in for 22 seconds has given me a good coffee with a blend from Rodney at BB which was enjoyed. Going for something a bit sweeter next...


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Looking good , lots of nice coffee times ahead!!


----------

